# Have you ever seen these before?



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Crazy fish...Cross of flowerhorn and parrot cichlid. I actually like the looks of this fish despite hating parrots.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

thats gotta be one super aggressive fish


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Newest thing out of HOng Kong's little shopof horrors.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

So a question....do these fish cross breed naturally or is it artificially done? If artificial, in theory could they cross pygo's? Caribe + Pariya?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Interesting fishy there!
Cool coloring


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

That thing's an abomination of God.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

is it a cross breed??? or just a weird looking cichlid


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

eddyhead said:


> is it a cross breed??? or just a weird looking cichlid


It says right in the first post above the pic:
"Cross of flowerhorn and parrot cichlid"


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

piranawick said:


> So a question....do these fish cross breed naturally or is it artificially done? If artificial, in theory could they cross pygo's? Caribe + Pariya?


Does anyone know the answer here?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i dunno if this could help but someone here months ago had a lot of cichlids in his pond, and when he net some of them he found some cross breeds in there.. he actually posted some pics.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

CichlidAddict said:


> is it a cross breed??? or just a weird looking cichlid


It says right in the first post above the pic:
"Cross of flowerhorn and parrot cichlid"
[/quote]
haha yeah it would help if i read a lil better


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> thats gotta be one super aggressive fish


not aggresive at all, good community fish,

I would say the one pictured is female


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Where did you get this pic....

I just bought one of these...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i hate parrots 2 but thats kinda nice


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

fish lover said:


> i dunno if this could help but someone here months ago had a lot of cichlids in his pond, and when he net some of them he found some cross breeds in there.. he actually posted some pics.


You dont happen to have the link to this do you??


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

> AKSkirmish
> Where did you get this pic....
> 
> I just bought one of these...


I took this pic off aquabid, these fish are for sale on there... $35 i think.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

awesome color, horrible body shape!
that fish just LOOKS artificial. i dont like the cross breed types. thats the kind of fish i might grow to like, but as of right now im very unopinionated.


----------

